# Oh Peachy. Just darn Peachy....!



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I live in a small house built around the time of the Industrial Revolution for the workers of Guinness. Yup, I live in the oldest part of Dublin. As you can imagine, there are _Millions_ of ledges, crooks, and crannies that Pigeons could nest. And believe me, a lot of them are occupied.
Not all of them, but many.....I learned recently exactly _how many._

I live in rented accomodation, and as usual, like the song says;
No Phone.
No Pool.
_No Pets._

You can see where this is going.

I missed my birdies since they went to the country. I decided that I would throw some good seed to the ferals who hung out around my house. - After all I figured that I only ever saw one or two, at a max maybe ten in any one place at any one time. No sweat.......?

I'm an idiot.

I know. I know. OK. I should have known better, but I guess I was lonely.....Anyway...

On the first day, I had nothing else, so I put down Oatflakes (Porrage). They _Loved it!_
So I bought another pack. The same result.
In fact they loved it so much, that they showed up next afternoon with *Doggie Bags!* - Seriously, they did. - Well almost.

So anyway, this went on for a couple of days, I'd put down seed outside my window, they'd come and feed. Now I don't know about you, but I love sitting here working, then look out my window and see some fat and happy pigies pecking up some seed that's good for them, and not the usual detritus that they are sometimes forced to live on.

I don't know how it happened. Maybe it was word of mouth (or would that be 'Word of beak'?) or maybe they have tiny mobile phones, or access to email, or maybey they took out an add in the local 'Pigeon Daily News', about my house. ....

Suddenly I have about thirty plus birdies at each feeding. But not only that.
I go out each morning to work, and I look up....

They are waiting there with knife, fork, and little knapkin wrapped around their necks.

To tell you the truth, I'm not bothered by the numbers, but I am bothered by the neighbours.
I have great neighbours, they pretty much understand. - But thirty birds at any give sitting is a bit much. It' only a matter of time before they start hanging around the laundry lines, smoking, and gambling, and making lewd suggestive comments at passing sparrows. Then I'm _BIG_ trouble. (BTW - I mean the birdies..Not my neighbours - They can gamble as much as they like IMO)

So how do I gently move them away?
Now, I love my birdies. I love my neighbours. - I'd hate to have to choose between the two.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well since you love pigeons as much as we all do on Pt maybe you could just change your feeding spot instead of your house to a park try to lure them some how to the park or somthing.

Lol but glad you love them so much and care about them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, ALVIN, I ABSOLUTELY LOVED YOUR POST!  

Bless your heart and yes, I can certainly understand your diliemma.

I think that some members have had the same type of problem and were advised to "move" the flock to a "better" location. Is this possible?

Unfortunately, as you have found out, you can't just feed a "few!" *sigh*  

We should have such a FAST communication system!!

However, other members may have some suggestions about enjoying the few while feeding the many! I hope so...GOOD LUCK!

BTW, loved the song!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for feeding our noble ferals. The problem is that many people, not all, consider them a nuisance and don't like what they leave behind after hanging out and that could present a BIG problem for you, as well as the welfare of the ferals.

If you try moving them 20 feet each day until you have reached the desired location.It will work as someone here has tried it. A park, an empty lot, anywhere it is safe. 

If you can't feed them at all, or less, start weaning them off the feedings slowly.

Here is a link to help:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10849


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Way to go !!!*

Im sure they will be hanging out there for a long time since they know that there is some food to eat in this area, let me add up to your little jokes, wait for some birds to bring a grill and have some BBQ for everyday LOL...

Oliver


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

*Thank you for the laugh. *

Hilarious post. LOL.  It's great to see other bird lovers doing thier part.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

UH - Guys...I don't think Alvin is kidding...while he posted a hilarious experience, he probably really needs to move "his" birds...party time notwithstanding... 

The neighbors y'know...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I wish I was kidding. I'll try to keep the feedings irregular so they don't become too attached, and hang around in huge groups. I'll try moving the site a little each day. 
But if they all go I'll be very sad. Also, I have to get some better seed. I tried raw unshelled peanuts last night. It was a feeding frenzy!
I want to give up on the oatflakes too. It keeps them on the ground too long, and the world does contain those idiots who seem to think it's funny to frighten pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> I wish I was kidding. I'll try to keep the feedings irregular so they don't become too attached, and hang around in huge groups. I'll try moving the site a little each day.
> But if they all go I'll be very sad.
> 
> *You are certainly caught between a rock and a hard place or between pijies or no pijies. I can sympathize!*
> ...


I do hope, though, that ONE way or ANOTHER you will still be able to see and feed!


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

This thread begs the question in my mind: Why not just stop feeding where you are and start somewhere else? Why move the location 20 feet each day like that? They have wings, if there is no longer any food at the old location, will not hunger drive them to find alternatives? I'm not advocating driving 5 miles away, but why not at the public park down the street?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Alvin, 

I enjoyed your post very much, even though I understand you have a 'situation' now that requires correction. I went out on a boat cruise yesterday that my job sponsored. There we were out in the bay, and I only saw two seagulls. I had brought a loaf of bread w/me in my backpack, intending to feed them--'course there were signs all around the boat not to feed them. We had been out for a couple of hours and I decided to ignore the signs and toss some bread to them as there were only a few of them as far as the eye could see, and I didn't figure there was really anywhere for them to 'hide' under the circumstances. Well, in less than 2 minutes, I had a 'flock' of seagulls at the end of the boat, probably around 40 of them, all competing for the food. I couldn't throw it fast enough, lol. 

Moral of the story is, birds must have some hellacious radar on them when it comes to food. In general, if a food source isn't consistent for pigeons, they don't seem to congregate in the same way as when it is. So you could try just not 'being there' for them everyday. Or as suggested, move them to another location incrementally everyday, if you have somewhere close by. Or, as suggested, just not feed at all. That's easier said than done when you see their little faces wondering where their handout is, but if your living situation is such that you are risking the good will of neighbors, and possibly your rental unit as well, you won't be much help to them at all under those circumstances. It's going to be tough for you to have your cake and eat it too, feeding them and enjoying them around your windows, and not having them congregate there especially if you do so everyday.

fp


----------

